

OS X privilege escalation due to XPC type confusion in sysmond - FiloSottile
https://code.google.com/p/google-security-research/issues/detail?id=121

======
snowwrestler
In OS X 10.9, but apparently fixed in Yosemite? Just going off the final
comments in the thread.

